# Found a confused pigeon walking around in my backyard not flying away



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

So usually I have some pigeons in the backyard they come down make their pigeon noises sometimes eat some dog food but this time a pigeon was just walking around when usually they fly away when I get near by. I was curious so i kept following and this pigeon would just walk in circles looking confused and scared so i managed to get it to stop walking gave it some bread crumbs and now i have it trapped in a cardboard box. It's definitely got an appetite still I'm just wondering what I should do with it, it looks alright and healthy and it's eating now but I want it to fly away and join it's pigeon buddies because I can't be taking care of pigeons all day. So I need advice on what to do or whats wrong with it. Doesn't seem to be hurt but it is sticking it's chest out and sort of standing still when it's not eating. I don't know if it's sick but i definitely don't want to get sick off it so i'm not really touching it or anything. What should I do with this bird


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeons are not likely to give you any diseases. Just wash your hands after touching him. Thank you for helping him. Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Where are you located? It sounds like it could be neurological, but we can’t really tell from that description. There might be a rehabber in the area that takes pigeons.


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

bootface said:


> Where are you located? It sounds like it could be neurological, but we can’t really tell from that description. There might be a rehabber in the area that takes pigeons.


Palm Springs I'm thinking it has Paramyxovirus it's having trouble aiming at the right spot to eat and when it eats it sort of flings it's food backwards head straight up and it looks confused like it's in a trance state



cwebster said:


> Pigeons are not likely to give you any diseases. Just wash your hands after touching him. Thank you for helping him. Is he eating and drinking?


it's eating plenty not sure if it's drinking i put 3 cups of warm water but it spilled a couple cups not sure


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

it's been about 10 days now and the bird looked healthier so i let it out and wanted to see if it would fly away it took off about 6 feet in the air inverted and dropped head first into the ground. I think the bird just can't fly anymore it's walking around but it's not able to fly so I don't know what to do with it. Someone help or i'm just going to let it go


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

heres a pic of it now looks healthy but i think something happened to it where it can no longer fly properly maybe head trauma? It was extremely windy for 2 days before i found it . I'm thinking it crashed on it's head an now it's got some sort of concussion walking in circles and can't fly properly. I'm keepin it in an empty pool for now


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

nvm it flew away it's not there anymore


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Something probably grabbed him, like a hawk or something. Keeping him in an empty pool like that is setting him up to be grabbed by a predator like that. Also didn't give him anywhere to get out of the sun. Or a safe place to perch or roost at night. That was a terrible place to keep him.


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Something probably grabbed him, like a hawk or something. Keeping him in an empty pool like that is setting him up to be grabbed by a predator like that. Also didn't give him anywhere to get out of the sun. Or a safe place to perch or roost at night. That was a terrible place to keep him.


We don't have hawks or eagles or anything like that just crows I think you're crazy making stuff up you don't even know anything about how long the bird was there so please shut your pie hole.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whether you have seen them or not, you have hawks and other predators. And at night there are others. Even crows will attack a pigeon that cannot fly away. Don't kid yourself. If on the 28th, it couldn't fly, and fell to the ground, does it not seem strange to you that it flew away on the same day? 
BTW........resorting to being rude doesn't make you sound more intelligent.


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Whether you have seen them or not, you have hawks and other predators. And at night there are others. Even crows will attack a pigeon that cannot fly away. Don't kid yourself. If on the 28th, it couldn't fly, and fell to the ground, does it not seem strange to you that it flew away?
> BTW........resorting to being rude doesn't make you sound more intelligent.


 The bird was in that pool for a span of 3 hours there are no hawks around here there are no hawks native to this region. There was no hawk that came down and scooped up this pigeon and if you don't like someone being rude maybe think twice before you come to some stupid conclusion that a hawk came down out of nowhere and kidnapped a pigeon from my empty pool. You're just full of assumptions and paranoid ideas you don't even know how to read if you did you would have comprehended what was typed. No it doesn't seem strange to me that a pigeon took off and flew away on it's own. It doesn't seem strange at all actually


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope he is ok. If he shows back up please let us know.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Raptors live everywhere in the US, and grounded pigeons are a prime target for them. It is unusual for an ill or injured bird who let you catch it to fly away. If you ever find a sick, injured or orphaned wild animal again, it will be good to know not to leave it outside until it’s completely healthy.


----------



## Mike_Tyson (Apr 17, 2018)

bootface said:


> Raptors live everywhere in the US, and grounded pigeons are a prime target for them. It is unusual for an ill or injured bird who let you catch it to fly away. If you ever find a sick, injured or orphaned wild animal again, it will be good to know not to leave it outside until it’s completely healthy.


it was healthy it flew away end of story.


----------

